

Lessons from Erlang VM [video] - rvirding
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkCftBMJyy0

======
rdtsc
Very good talk. Like the point about the cost of maintenance. Where it is not
just about shiny new features that developers get excited about. But also
about the features that help with long term maintenance. Basically making the
lives of those developers easy as well.

------
arebours
This is a wonderful talk.

Does anybody know how available are junior Erlang positions? I'm slowly
thinking about getting into FP world professionally and Erlang seems to be the
most viable way.

~~~
tomekowal
There is a site dedicated to Erlang, which also has jobs section with varying
Erlang skills required
[https://erlangcentral.org/jobs/](https://erlangcentral.org/jobs/)

~~~
arebours
Thanks a lot! Any info on Warsaw area? I'm just guessing from username you're
Polish.

~~~
tomekowal
Good guess :) But I am from Cracow, so I don't know about Erlang positions in
Warsaw. I know couple of positions in Cracow, though.

~~~
arebours
Damn Cracow. Every time! When I used to look for a lowlevel developer job I
had a feeling that most of interesting positions were out there. And now,
considering Erlang, I'm aware of only one company here, which _may_ consider
hiring a junior. To be fair I haven't been searching extensively yet.

